# Broadcom NetXtreme II 57712



## mstone7699 (Aug 2, 2013)

I can not find any strong documentation that the NetXtreme II 57712 is compatible with *Free*BSD 9.1. I'm looking to load 9.1 on a Cisco UCS C-Series server in UCSM mode, but before I spec out the NIC I wanted to know if anyone has experience with this NIC with 9.1 and can confirm it will work before purchase.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2013)

If the choice is yours, why not pick an Intel card?


----------

